# Help! Someone copied my website



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

WARNING - PLEASE DO NOT CLICK THE WEBSITE MENTIONED BELOW! THE WEBSITE MIGHT HARM YOUR COMPUTER...

Hi guys. I need help with my situation. I put my temporary website recently. I just googled my website with keywords "muteki bjj". (just to see how low my website rank is...). The first thing came up was "Fightwear" with wierd URL (starting with hardlolbbs.fc...). The content included my company name, exact wording of my website so I just clicked it not realizing that it was not my webaddress. Next thing was that warning dialog box asking if I wanted to install "XP Antivirus 2009" which by the way is fake thing (I think it is some kind of spyware). I clicked "X" to close that and when I did that, some kind of installation started so I quickly pressed Ctrl+Alt+Delete to "end task" and got out of it - Feewwww. 

I clicked "Cached" and "Similar pages" and some wierd URL was there but could not find the website...

What can I do about this situation?? Do I report to Google or something?? The worset part is that I realized my website which was 3rd ranked with the keyword search posted as "Untitled Document" (I used dreamweaver for this temporary website and I forgot to replace "Untitled Document" part on the code view) so even my website is on, people might click the first one. I already sold some t-shirts with my hang tag with my website on it and I feel bad to know that someone might click the website... I feel chest pain!!!

This website is cleary using my company name and content pretended to be my website and posting it for bad intention. Please tell me if there is something I can do about this...

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can report malicious virus/spyware type sites to google here: Google Safe Browsing: Report a Malware Page

But you need to know the address (URL) to report to them.

There are instructions on how to remove the XP Antivirus 2009 virus here: 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t67872.html



> I already sold some t-shirts with my hang tag with my website on it and I feel bad to know that someone might click the website


If your URL is on your hangtag, then people will go directly to your site by typing it in and not use a google search. So they won't see the bad site.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Also you may want to look for a program which scrambles your coding...I personally haven't implemented one yet..but am seriously considering it.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep I agree with the other posters. That link that Rodney gave you is a good thread to read about antivirus 2009. That program that installs is a virus and a very bad one. My daughter got it loaded on her system and it infiltrated her whole system and and corrupted every thing. She could not even run her computer as all of her icons and start menu and everything disappeared. The good thing is that in that link Rodney posted is a solution to fix it, and it works great. That was the solution my daughter used to fix her system. If it even started downloading on your site, I would highly reccomend using that removal process in that link just to make sure that it did not get into your system.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

tdprout said:


> Also you may want to look for a program which scrambles your coding...I personally haven't implemented one yet..but am seriously considering it.


Wouldn't that seriously derail SEO efforts by blinding also Google to the code?


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

having a good firewall will also help... I have used zonealarm for years and it's free for personal use and it tells you what's trying to get in your computer and what is trying to get out of your computer and back to the internet... 
http://www.zonealarm.com/security/en-us/compare-anti-virus-spyware-software.htm


and most important... don't click on any links that pop up...even to close the pop up or to click no... 
instead...press.... "control... alt... delete" on your keyboard and the task manager will pop up... and then you will see the websites you have open under Task...right click on the them one at a time and close....
and then don't go back to that site...


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmm..you do have a point...but what about good old fashion meta tags for key words and phrases...you can still be found by them right?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

tdprout said:


> Hmm..you do have a point...but what about good old fashion meta tags for key words and phrases...you can still be found by them right?


You'll be found, but if you want to appear in the top half of the first page of organic SERPs for your main keywords, I'd want my code to be totally open and readable by the engines.

The ephemeral monetary losses due to page plagerising are dwarfed by the measurable losses by not being on the first page of organic results.


----------



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Rodney said:


> You can report malicious virus/spyware type sites to google here: Google Safe Browsing: Report a Malware Page
> 
> But you need to know the address (URL) to report to them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the google link, Rodney! I submitted the URL rightaway. You are my life saver (Really! my chest pain got much better ). 

Also thanks for the link for XP Antivirus 2009 removal instruction thread. I actually "End the task" rightaway and logged off so I hope my computer didn't get it but it is helpful for the future reference. 

If I didn't know this forum, I probably have a stroke or something from the stress by now! Thanks for saving lives everyday, Rodney! I feel like I need to send you a super hero cape of some kind


----------



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Quick update... I googled with same keywords today and the problem website was gone from where it was!!!  Yey!!

Thanks a gazillion!


----------

